# Found this Gem via internet



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## CorrosionX (Nov 19, 2009)

Why in the world did he get the idea to get higher on the bike...


You can tell this guy doesnt have much riding experience at all.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice ridin!


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

I think the canned ham's look better in that position.lol 
A buddy's got one that does that once in a while, it's red, we call it the Menstral Cycle. Tehehe


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I watched that vid a little while ago a just laughed, what did he expect was going to happen when he put all his weight on the back of the quad!! There was a few more like that I seen while I was watching people do stupid stuff.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

lol. what was he thinking. i saw that coming before he started


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

guarino113 said:


> lol. what was he thinking. i saw that coming before he started


same here


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Was that the chef from the Muppets?


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Gotta come with the correct tires see how easy the other bike made it look so easy


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

the one that flipped was tryin to go the other way wasnt he?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^it looks like the second one was coming from the other side to me also


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

edtman said:


> was that the chef from the muppets?


 
borgie borgie borgie!!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

GWNBrute said:


> borgie borgie borgie!!!!!!


shmorgie shmorg borgie!


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I guess you haven't seen the one with the guys on the rhino? I laught every time. They knew what was going to happen but they had too much liquid courage, I guess. At the end, they were out if it though....lol.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah ive seen that one before. its funny as ****. i just dont know what people think sometimes.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Common sense....which he lacks...what a knucklehead...on the first flick..MUDDIE49

hahahaaa the second guy is a moron....I p----- my pants laughin...hahahaha MUDDIE49


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

WoW.....


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Like the guy is gonna be able to keep a rhino from flipping using his leg. Come oooonnn.


----------



## ragginrancher2008 (Oct 25, 2009)

I bet he lost that leg too


----------

